# Trident Tribunal: Polizei unterstützt FBI bei Razzia wegen Fake-Antivirenprogrammen



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

Wo es genau reinpasst, finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht. Aber der Fall könnte interessant sein...
In den USA spricht man von "scareware scams" (ein deutsches Stichwort ist mir nicht bekannt). Angeblich seien auch zwei Personen aus Lettland festgenommen worden:
http://latviansonline.com/news/article/7570/


> A 22-year-old man and a 23-year-old woman have been arrested in Latvia for their alleged involvement in a “scareware” scheme that tricked ... [victims]... into buying fake antivirus software.
> U.S. Department of Justice officials announced June 22 that P.S. and M.M. were arrested June 21 in Rēzekne, Latvia, as part Operation Trident Tribunal—an international effort to battle cybercrime.





> In addition to the arrests of Sahurovs and Maslobojeva, authorities seized more than 40 computers, servers and bank accounts in the United States, Latvia, the Netherlands, Germany, France, Lithuania, Sweden and the United Kingdom.



In der "Los Angeles Times":
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...ion-by-selling-phony-anti-virus-software.html

Hier die Pressemeldung des DoJ:
http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2011/June/11-opa-820.html

http://www.computerworld.ch/news/security/artikel/schlag-gegen-lettische-scareware-banden-56958/



> Schlag gegen lettische Scareware-Banden
> Unter Leitung des FBI konnte zwei lettischen Scareware-Banden das Handwerk gelegt werden.



http://nachrichten.t-online.de/bund...nationale-bande-von-in/id_47414236/index?news



> In den Morgenstunden des 21.06.2011 durchsuchten Kräfte des Bundeskriminalamtes (BKA) im Auftrag der Staatsanwaltschaft München II und der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Main zwei Wohnobjekte und ein Firmengebäude im Rhein-Main-Gebiet sowie Rechenzentren unterschiedlicher Provider in Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Sachsen. Hierbei wurden umfangreiche Beweismittel in Form von Festplatten und weiteren Daten sichergestellt.
> Den Maßnahmen zugrunde liegt ein Rechtshilfeersuchen der US-amerikanischen Behörden, das auf ein Ermittlungsverfahren des US-amerikanischen Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) wegen gewerbsmäßiger Verbreitung von Schadsoftware unter Nutzung von Botnetzstrukturen zurückgeht. Unter einem Botnetz (englisch: "botnet") versteht man ein Netzwerk infizierter Computer, die von einem sogenannten Command & Controlserver in aller Regel ohne Wissen der Besitzer ferngesteuert und zu kriminellen Aktivitäten missbraucht werden.



Ach ja:


> Jörg Ziercke, Präsident des BKA:
> 
> "Die Aktion des FBI, in die weltweit 11 Staaten eingebunden waren, macht deutlich, dass die Bekämpfung der international organisierten Cybercrime heute wirkungsvoll nur durch eine enge und entschlossene Kooperation der internationalen Staatengemeinschaft möglich ist. Professionellen Begehungsformen international agierender profitorientierter krimineller Cyberbanden müssen leistungsfähige und flexible miteinander vernetzte Kooperationsstrukturen der Sicherheitsbehörden entgegengesetzt werden."


Guten Morgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

Die beiden Letten sind offenbar für einen Teil des Betrugsmodells verantrwortlich


> A second international crime ring disrupted by Operation Trident Tribunal *relied on online advertising to spread its scareware products, a tactic known as “malvertising.” * An indictment unsealed today in U.S. District Court in Minneapolis charges the two operators of this scareware scheme with two counts of wire fraud, one count of conspiracy to commit wire fraud and one count of computer fraud. The defendants, P.S., 22, and M.M., 23, were arrested yesterday in Rezekne, Latvia, on the charges filed in the District of Minnesota. According to the indictment, the defendants created a phony advertising agency and claimed that they represented a hotel chain that wanted to purchase online advertising space on the Minneapolis Star Tribune’s news website, startribune.com. The defendants provided an electronic version of the advertisement for the hotel chain to the Star Tribune, and technical staff at startribune.com tested the advertising and found it to operate normally.
> 
> According to court documents, after the advertisement began running on the website, the defendants changed the computer code in the ad so that the computers of visitors to startribune.com were infected with a malicious software program that launched scareware on their systems. The scareware caused users’ computers to “freeze up” and then generate a series of pop-up warnings in an attempt to trick users into purchasing purported “antivirus” software, which was, in fact, fake. Users’ computers “unfroze” if the users paid the defendants for the fake antivirus software, but the malicious software remained hidden on their computers. Users who failed to purchase the fake antivirus software found that all information, data and files stored on the computer became inaccessible. The scam allegedly led to at least $2 million in losses. If convicted, the defendants face penalties of up to 20 years in prison and fines of up to $250,000 on the wire fraud and conspiracy charges, and up to 10 years in prison and fines of up to $250,000 on the computer fraud charge. The defendants also face restitution and forfeiture of their illegal profits. An indictment is merely a charge and defendants are presumed innocent until proven guilty.



Das FBI hat eine beeindruckende Kooperation hingekriegt, deutsche Behörden könnten davon lernen (das meine ich völlig im Ernst, Lesetipp: http://www.cybercrimeblog.de/2011/04/empfehlung-cybercrime-lesetipps/ )



> Multiple foreign law enforcement partners provided invaluable assistance in this operation, including the Cyprus National Police in cooperation with its Unit for Combating Money Laundering (MOKAS); German Federal Criminal Police (BKA); Latvian State Police; Security Service of Ukraine; Lithuanian Criminal Police Bureau; French Police Judiciare; the Netherlands’ National High-Tech Crime Unit; the Cyber Unit of the Swedish National Police; London Metropolitan Police; Romania’s Directorate for Combating Organized Crime; and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

Noch was: Die kriminellen Tätigkeiten dieses Netzwerks wurden bereits vor einem Jahr ausführlich dokumentiert. Man kann sich das anschauen, inklusive screenshots (also auch geeignet für KlickibuntiministerInnen).
Wenn die Strafverfolgung in diesem Bereich nicht endlich das Tempo erhöht, bleibt sie unfähig, die Bürger und das Rechtssystem zu schützen. Das muß auf politischer Ebene endlich mal kapiert werden.


> Criminal activities from BKCNET “SIA” IZZI / ATECH-SAGADE [Part one] [September 2010]


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/lesetipp-fatal-system-error-joseph-menn-onlinekriminalität.34489/


			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch ist das Buch auch für mich lesenswert (für Interessierte, die weniger themenfixiert sind als ich sowieso), weil es ausführlich zeigt, dass internationale Kooperation funktionieren kann, wenn die richtigen Leute an den richtigen Stellen sitzen. Es ist für mich eine große Genugtuung, wenn ich lese, was andere Länder so alles auf die Beine stellen, denn daran sieht man, was in Sachen Ermittlungserfolge möglich wäre, wenn man wagen würde, was längst möglich ist. Es zeigt, dass vieles, was man hierzulande als "Wunschdenken" abkanzelt, international längst gemacht wird, sowohl was Recherchetechniken angeht als auch was konzertierte Polizeiaktionen über Länder- und Kontinentgrenzen hinweg angeht.


!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

> Die Köpfe der Online-Gang kamen jedoch aus der Ukraine, wie der Geheimdienst des Landes berichtete. 16 Verdächtige seien verhört worden, teilte die Behörde der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge in der Hauptstadt Kiew mit. Die Angreifer hätten mit dem Wurm Conficker die Kontrolle über Computer übernommen und Konten bei Banken verschiedener Länder geplündert. Mit der Beute hätten sie sich unter anderem Luxusgüter und Immobilien gekauft. Conficker hatte sich vor allem 2009 stark verbreitet und Millionen Rechner erfasst.


http://www.stern.de/digital/online/harter-schlag-gegen-online-kriminelle-bka-hilft-fbi-1698556.html

Komisch. In den oben geposteten Analysen geht es dochgar nicht (mehr) um conficker.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Komisch.


Ermittlungstaktisch nicht ohne - schmeiß´alle in einen Sack, binde ihn zu und hau kräftig drauf - es trifft immer den richtigen! Hier trifft kriminalistisches Mittelalter auf anonymes Cloudness! Aber mit der Durchschlagskraft herkömmlicher Strategien rechnen die modernen Klugscheißer eher nicht!


----------

